# Dead in here today...



## Marc (Oct 12, 2005)

*poke*



Is the rain depressing everyone so much they don't want to post.

I honor of the rain I hereby start this thread with the purpose of airing one's grievances-

I'll start:


I hate it when you're trying to peel a slightly under-ripe banana and can't get the top started and you end up mushing the top all to hell.

Why can't they just ripen faster??  We have microwaves that reheat food, how has someone not invented a banana ripener?


----------



## JimG. (Oct 12, 2005)

Why is it that it always rains alot harder just when I go out to lunch? It's like the clouds are watching me and decide to apply more water as soon as I go outside.

I hate that.


----------



## Greg (Oct 12, 2005)

Marc said:
			
		

> *poke*


Well, you're down to a measly 7.77 posts per day and thus compounding the problem... :wink:


----------



## Stephen (Oct 12, 2005)

I'm watching my company descend rapidly down the crapper...

Not much into posting as of late.

:-/


----------



## skijay (Oct 12, 2005)

Everybody is skiing today.


----------



## riverc0il (Oct 12, 2005)

are you kidding me?  it's dead in here on the weekends, but i always get home from work with an average of 30-40 new posts to dig through on here.  if this is dead, i can't wait to see it hopping!


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Oct 12, 2005)

I think it feels a little dead cause maybe we need some new topic we can really sink our teeth into. Kinda like the legendary 66 degree Denton trail.

IMO you do need a flame war now and then to refresh things.


----------



## riverc0il (Oct 12, 2005)

> IMO you do need a flame war now and then to refresh things.


what are you talking about, kid?


----------



## Powderhound21 (Oct 12, 2005)

highpeaksdrifter said:
			
		

> IMO you do need a flame war now and then to refresh things.



Trust me, before winter is over, Ill have done started a good one.  :wink:


----------



## awf170 (Oct 12, 2005)

Powderhound21 said:
			
		

> highpeaksdrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



snowboards suck :wink:


----------



## ctenidae (Oct 12, 2005)

I am straight itching for a decent, quiet convo on Plame/Rove/etc, since the ones on Fark are awfully noisey. But I won't go there here. I'm excited about it, though, because no matter what side of the aisle you sit on, it's gonna be an amazing show.


----------



## Powderhound21 (Oct 12, 2005)

awf170 said:
			
		

> Powderhound21 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Stupid 2-planker  :wink:


----------



## Greg (Oct 12, 2005)

I've given up trying to figure out what leads to the forum being very active some days, and rather slow others. On slower days, you can help stimulate activity by either bumping a bunch of threads or starting some new ones. Don't just bump for the sake of bumping, but rather if the discussion still has some potential, or you have something new to add, by all means, bumpety-bump-bump. There are tons of old threads that are bump-worthy. There's sort of a viral effect too it seems. If someone logs on and sees a bunch of active threads, they're more inclined to post as well. Also, to all the lurkers out there, get to postin'! *Here's* a good place to start.


----------



## skidon (Oct 12, 2005)

shut up and ski


----------



## tirolerpeter (Oct 12, 2005)

*Banana Ripener*

There is such a thing as a "Banana Ripener."  It can be used for other fruits too.  Basically, it is a glass bowel that you up-end over the fruit. Personally, I like my banana on the firm side.


----------



## thetrailboss (Oct 12, 2005)

Nice and quiet....need a break every once in a while.  :wink:


----------



## Stephen (Oct 12, 2005)

*Re: Banana Ripener*



			
				tirolerpeter said:
			
		

> Basically, it is a glass bowel that you up-end over the fruit.



Now, I've heard of a stone heart and even an iron stomach. But a glass bowel? 

At least it's dishwasher safe... right?

 :dunce: 

-Stephen


----------



## tirolerpeter (Oct 13, 2005)

*Re: Banana Ripener*



			
				Stephen said:
			
		

> tirolerpeter said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Even "spell check" would have missed that one!


----------



## Marc (Oct 13, 2005)

I 'spect one with a glass bowel would have it easy... probably no need for a colonoscopy.   :dunce: 



I swear some of the people I work with have glass bowels.... as their heads are quite far up there and yet the continue to walk without bumping into things (most of the time).


There, second grievance aired.

Don't want to go over my quota.


Perhaps after all of our grievances have been aired we can move on to the e-feats of strength...


----------



## tirolerpeter (Oct 13, 2005)

*Spelling!*



			
				Marc said:
			
		

> I 'spect one with a glass bowel would have it easy... probably no need for a colonoscopy.   :dunce:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Please no more "nasty cracks" about my spelling.  I'm very sensitive there!


----------



## Marc (Oct 13, 2005)

*Re: Spelling!*



			
				tirolerpeter said:
			
		

> Marc said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ha!  Aren't we all!


----------



## bvibert (Oct 13, 2005)

Marc said:
			
		

> I hate it when you're trying to peel a slightly under-ripe banana and can't get the top started and you end up mushing the top all to hell.
> 
> Why can't they just ripen faster??  We have microwaves that reheat food, how has someone not invented a banana ripener?



I ussually end up ripping the top 1" or so of the banananana right off... :anrgy:


----------



## ctenidae (Oct 13, 2005)

Put your bananas in a paper bag with an apple. 1 day, they're ripe. You could probably do without the apple even, since bananas produce enough of the ripening gas (ethylene something or other, I think)- hence the banana hangers (as oposed to banana hammocks) you can get, that let the ripening gas (bananas give me ripe gas, sometimes) drift away. My wife prefers my banana to be firm, too. 

Man, who knew there was so much comedic potential in a banana? I  mean, slipping on the peel is classic, but this is ridiculous!


----------



## noski (Oct 13, 2005)

ctenidae said:
			
		

> Put your bananas in a paper bag with an apple. 1 day, they're ripe. You could probably do without the apple even, since bananas produce enough of the ripening gas (ethylene something or other, I think)- hence the banana hangers (as oposed to banana hammocks) you can get, that let the ripening gas (bananas give me ripe gas, sometimes) drift away. My wife prefers my banana to be firm, too.
> 
> Man, who knew there was so much comedic potential in a banana? I  mean, slipping on the peel is classic, but this is ridiculous!


And, to keep bananas from ripening too fast (ie the dreaded brown spots...) put them in a ziplock bag with a dry paper towel. They will stay firmer much longer. I have a banana bag at home, it smells of banana and I wouldn't put anything else in it.


----------



## Marc (Oct 13, 2005)

There's ANOTHER banana grievance I need to air-

When carried in an enclosed space (bag, lunch receptacle of any kind) _everying_ tastes and smells like banana.

I now carry my 10 o'clock banana external to my lunch bag.  Damn PITA.


----------



## tirolerpeter (Oct 13, 2005)

*Banana issues*



			
				Marc said:
			
		

> There's ANOTHER banana grievance I need to air-
> 
> When carried in an enclosed space (bag, lunch receptacle of any kind) _everying_ tastes and smells like banana.
> 
> I now carry my 10 o'clock banana external to my lunch bag.  Damn PITA.



That's risky.  Keep a firm grip on it so you don't lose it.  Your "10:00 O'Clock" could be very disappointing without it.


----------



## Paul (Oct 13, 2005)

Hmmm..


I thought Festivus wasn't until December.  :blink:


----------



## JimG. (Oct 13, 2005)

You guys sound like a bunch of old men using Viagra with this firm/ripe banana debate :x . 

It's clear you all need to ski immediately.


----------



## bvibert (Oct 13, 2005)

JimG. said:
			
		

> You guys sound like a bunch of old men using Viagra with this firm/ripe banana debate :x .
> 
> It's clear you all need to ski immediately.



Do you think my health insurance company will pay for plane tickets if I tell them its for a prescribed treatment from my Dr...  Dr JimG??


----------



## JimG. (Oct 13, 2005)

bvibert said:
			
		

> JimG. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry B, I wouldn't count on that one.


----------



## Marc (Oct 13, 2005)

Paul said:
			
		

> Hmmm..
> 
> 
> I thought Festivus wasn't until December.  :blink:



This is e-Festivus   :beer: 



And thankfully I am young enough to be talking about the banana's that grow on trees.  Although this whole thread, when read in a different way could legimately include Bob Dole somewhere in the mix...


----------



## noski (Oct 13, 2005)

Marc said:
			
		

> Paul said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Do you think Bob Dole had any clue whatsoever as to what he was doing? I mean, do you think the stagehand (no pun) said, "Here, hold this like so while you say..." and he just did it? That was so bizarre.


----------



## smitty77 (Oct 13, 2005)

Marc said:
			
		

> And thankfully I am young enough to be talking about the banana's that grow on trees.  Although this whole thread, when read in a different way could legimately include Bob Dole somewhere in the mix...


Is Dole in the bananas business, or just in fruit?  Bob Dole's in that age bracket where he doesn't buy green bananas anymore... He may not be around when they're ripe enough to sink his dentures into them.
How about a commercial with Bob in a banana hammock with Gwen Stefani in the background singing "this s#!t is bananas...B-A-N-A-N-A-S."  Yeah.   uke: 



			
				JimG said:
			
		

> You guys sound like a bunch of old men using Viagra with this firm/ripe banana debate :x .
> 
> It's clear you all need to ski immediately.


Won't have to look for that lost ski pole with all this Viagra laying around.    :lol: 

:idea:   Marc, just bite the end off the banana, peel and all, and spit it on the ground.  Just like a cigar.  The top portion gets destroyed anyway, and you'll look so much more like a bad@ss while doing it.

Yeah, feeling punchy from the rain....


----------



## JimG. (Oct 13, 2005)

Fascinating how the word "Viagra" immediately conjures up Bob Dole for alot of folks.

If I were the director of marketing for Pfizer I'd be really distressed by that connection.


----------



## Marc (Oct 13, 2005)

Did you know Viagra was originally developed as a treatment for hypertension.

It was during the clinical trials they discovered its interesting side effect.


If I were in charge of that marketing campaign, I wouldn't have used Bob Dole... all they need is a good slogan or catch phrase... like...

"Viagra: pitching tents since 1998"


----------



## tirolerpeter (Oct 13, 2005)

*Where's my banana?*



			
				JimG. said:
			
		

> You guys sound like a bunch of old men using Viagra with this firm/ripe banana debate :x .
> 
> It's clear you all need to ski immediately.



I think you have hit the nail/banana on the head.  Do you think we would be wasting our time on this if there were snow out there?


----------



## JimG. (Oct 13, 2005)

*Re: Where's my banana?*



			
				tirolerpeter said:
			
		

> Do you think we would be wasting our time on this if there were snow out there?



Certainly not, at least I hope not.


----------



## zowi420 (Oct 13, 2005)

Remember "The Black Banana"....that bar in Philadelphia?


----------



## zowi420 (Oct 13, 2005)

smitty77 said:
			
		

> Marc said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## loafer89 (Oct 13, 2005)

Bananas would be the correct term for how I am feeling after rain for %^&*%$# days!


----------



## Marc (Oct 14, 2005)

I've never heard "bananas" used in that way as a term, loafer-

But that must be why I always liked you... pushing new frontiers and whatnot.


Anyways... no more grievances to be aired?  You people are altogether far too happy.

Well anyway, I have another one to be aired.  Test patterns early morning on TV.  The tone they play is absolutely excruciating.  Don't we have the technology now to substitute it with a nice light jazz and some scenic regional pictures?


----------



## noski (Oct 14, 2005)

*bananas*



			
				Marc said:
			
		

> I've never heard "bananas" used in that way as a term, loafer-
> But that must be why I always liked you... pushing new frontiers and whatnot.


You haven't heard that term as in "He's going bananas."  Also can translate to "He's going bonkers." Of course, I think Bonkers was a chimp. Who ate bananas. hmmm. Must be a tie in there.


----------



## Marc (Oct 14, 2005)

Yes, I have heard that expression before.


But I've never heard of feeling bananas... in that sense...erm... wait, let me rephrase here...


I've never heard it used as "I'm feeling bananas" or ever used it to describe a feeling I have... since loafer said:



			
				loafer89 said:
			
		

> Bananas would be the correct term for how I am feeling


----------



## ctenidae (Oct 14, 2005)

I thought of a gripe for you, Marc.

I hate it when I go to take a leak, and someone is using the middle urinal of three. I'm not homophobic or anything, but I like to have at least a little privacy when I'm shaking the dew off the lily.  Why go to the middle, virtualy guaranteeing that you'll be peeing right next to someone? It's just annoying, in a very small, vaguely discomfiting kind of way.


----------



## tirolerpeter (Oct 14, 2005)

*Urinal Issue?*

Hey *ctenidae* I guess you were never in the military.  There is nothing more guaranteed to reduce your "elimination inhibitions" then enjoying a "six hole" shitter in an army latrine: Three seats facing three others with nothing between all of them than air. "Yo..pass the asswipe please."  Get over it.  Privacy is a state of mind.

I used to chaperone week-long boy scout camping trips.  It was always a revelation to new scouts when they discovered the layout of the latrine (very similar to the above).  Of course, this induced some serious sphincter tightening among some of the scouts.  However, usually by Tuesday or Wednesday, right after dinner, we were treated to what the Scoutmaster referred to as "Power Dumps" when the inevitability of nature manifested itself!


----------



## ALLSKIING (Oct 14, 2005)

Oh boy I think the rain is getting to us all :lol: . Never thought there would be discussions on this topic.


----------



## Marc (Oct 14, 2005)

Here's another bathroom gripe.


You walk into a public bathroom, or at work or where ever... any multiple use bathroom;  and there's a stench in there that's peeling paint off the walls.  So bad that even though you're nearly ready to wet yourself, you consider turning tail and running.

But you take one last breath of fresh air, start mouth breathing, and do what you gotta do.


As you're washing your hands, a fellow employee, or anyone else walks in with that perfect timing, and makes a face.  Of course, what do they assume?  That it was your foul colon that precipitated this natural disaster.  And no one would ever go through the trouble of explaining "No, no no, I only pee'd, it smelt like this when I came in, honest!"

Like anyone's gonna believe your lyin ass anyway!




Don't you hate that?


----------



## smitty77 (Oct 17, 2005)

Marc said:
			
		

> Here's another bathroom gripe.
> You walk into a public bathroom, or at work or where ever... any multiple use bathroom;  and there's a stench in there that's peeling paint off the walls.  So bad that even though you're nearly ready to wet yourself, you consider turning tail and running.
> 
> Don't you hate that?



No, but then again it seems half of my "public" restrooms are the green or blue plastic kind.  Nothing worse than a jobsite with too few porta-potties for the number of workers.

That, and I'm usually the one responsible for the wallpaper peeling.    :blink: 

Two words:  Courtesy flush


----------



## awf170 (Oct 18, 2005)

man it is still dead in here... I think we should bring our buddy beswift back to get the posts up again :wink:


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Oct 18, 2005)

awf170 said:
			
		

> man it is still dead in here... I think we should bring our buddy beswift back to get the posts up again :wink:



Well instead of complaining about it Austin, why don't you think of an interesting topic to start a thread?


----------



## Marc (Oct 19, 2005)

Many hands make light work...


We have a lot of work to do to make this a good vibrant misc. board.  Everyone can help, we just don't have enough useless posting.  Come on people, useless, useless!


----------



## ctenidae (Oct 19, 2005)

Can I add another gripe (the bathroom one was more an onservation than a gripe- it's like a bank of public phones- why use the one right next to someone if you don't have to? And yes, there are still public phones)?


Going to the subway today, a woman walked into the turnstile, stopped, and started rumagging through her bag looking fo rher T pass. I was right behind her, had to stop short, causing a pileup 3-4 deep behind me. Same kind of thing happens at toll booths, checkout lines, and the card reader to get in the building. How difficult is it to:
A) Remember that, like you've done 4 zillion time before, you're going to need your T Pass/building pass/change/credit card shortly.

2)Have it out when you get there?

Come on, people!


----------



## dmc (Oct 19, 2005)

awf170 said:
			
		

> man it is still dead in here... I think we should bring our buddy beswift back to get the posts up again :wink:



Then I'll have to go away...  Cause that guy really scares me...  I've walked away from other ski related websites cause he's tried to taunt me into a fight...

Never again...


----------



## Marc (Oct 19, 2005)

ctenidae said:
			
		

> Can I add another gripe (the bathroom one was more an onservation than a gripe- it's like a bank of public phones- why use the one right next to someone if you don't have to? And yes, there are still public phones)?
> 
> 
> Going to the subway today, a woman walked into the turnstile, stopped, and started rumagging through her bag looking fo rher T pass. I was right behind her, had to stop short, causing a pileup 3-4 deep behind me. Same kind of thing happens at toll booths, checkout lines, and the card reader to get in the building. How difficult is it to:
> ...



I use my credit card a lot a retail and grocery stores to avoid holding people up behind me.

And I don't mind the people that pay check or cash if they're quick.  

But I've been stuck behind people before that have something like a 
$19.98 bill and they try to pay in exact change.  Fine.  But then they spend the next 10 minutes rooting through their wallets, pockets, man purses, lady purses, gym bags, personal organizers and whatever else, only to realize they're a few pennies short and they pay with a $20!


HOW HARD WOULD IT HAVE BEEN TO DO THAT IN THE FIRST PLACE!  YOU CAN EVEN TELL THE CASHIER TO KEEP THE CHANGE!


----------



## JimG. (Oct 19, 2005)

dmc said:
			
		

> awf170 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He was back briefly as ATskier and was banned as soon as Greg figured out who it was. His persistence and his desire to stir up trouble is disturbing.

It would be better if he just stayed away.


----------



## bvibert (Oct 19, 2005)

JimG. said:
			
		

> dmc said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, but I doubt he will... :roll:


----------



## awf170 (Oct 19, 2005)

JimG. said:
			
		

> dmc said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ya, I was kidding about inviting him back, we should direct him over to TGR, it would be pretty awsome seeing him get harassed over there


----------



## SkiDog (Oct 19, 2005)

how bout the people at mcdonalds (or whatever joint you prefer) stand in line for like 20 minutes and then when its their turn..they look at the menu like its the first time they've EVER seen it, and it hasnt changed in YEARS...and what the heck were they doing the first 20 minutes standing there?

M


----------



## bvibert (Oct 19, 2005)

awf170 said:
			
		

> JimG. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How do you know hes not from there to begin with??  He might just be REALLY sneaky...


----------



## ctenidae (Oct 19, 2005)

Okay, got another one, and this one gets to me like fingernails on a chalkboard:

"Myself" is a reflexive pronoun. It is not to be used when puting yourself in a list or group. THe members of my team were *not* "Myself, Tom, Jane, and Bill." The team members were "*ME*, Tom, Jane and Bill." Tom, Jane, Bill, and *I *were there.
However, while there I poked MYSELF in the eye.
I hear it all teh time from people who are attempting to make themselves appear more intelligent than they are. The improper use of "myself" is a dead giveaway. Drives me nuts. 

Almost, but not quite, as much as people, particularly news reports, who relate events that have already occured in the present tense. That one kills me.

Anyway- that's it for gripes, for the moment.


----------



## Greg (Oct 19, 2005)

bvibert said:
			
		

> awf170 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ya know, I think he's just some creeepy know-it-all type of guy. I suspect he really does live on the Cape and probably does know a thing or two about X-country. Perhaps all his "experiences" he used to brag about are true too. The problem is he loves to be confrontational, almost to the point of being a sociopath. That's never good for a Web community as he can hide behind a keyboard and be as antagonistic as he wants. Good riddance.


----------



## MtnMagic (Oct 19, 2005)

Y'all need to get out and kill something!
 

Mt Washington has 2 foot of snow right now. Take advantage of it, have a personnal day off and hit the rockpile for some turns. Or sit around and dream about it!

Tonight and tomorrow night look perfect for more snow fall in the higher elevations. Why wait?!


----------



## Marc (Oct 20, 2005)

As long as we opened the grammatical gripes.... here are a couple of mine:

1) Correct: "To whom" In correct: "To who"

2) If you end a sentence with a preposition, you will sound like a moron

3) If you can count it, use "fewer" and if you can't you use "less."

   E.g. There is *less* snow on the slopes today as well as *fewer* skiers.


Edit: I hate those poor spellers too... *ahem*


----------



## bvibert (Oct 20, 2005)

Greg said:
			
		

> bvibert said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think you're right, I just threw that out there for argument's sake...


----------



## smitty77 (Oct 20, 2005)

I have another gripe:  When travelling on an undivided highway (speed limit 55) behind a truck doing 45, with a lengthy backup of cars behind you, and encounter a climbing lane, what do you do?

First, you close the gap to somewhere *less than* 1/8 mi.  Then, when the lane open and the truck moves to the right - You punch it!  You put your foot through the floorboards and get by the truck as fast as you can so more than two other cars can do the same before the half-mile long climbing lane ends where the remaining drivers will have to resign themselves to a 10 mile crawl before the highway becomes divided.

400 miles on a roadtrip to Burlington, VT for work, and I encounter only one stupid driver -  5 miles from the house in MA.


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Oct 20, 2005)

awf170 said:
			
		

> man it is still dead in here... I think we should bring our buddy beswift back to get the posts up again :wink:



I know I’m in the minority, but I don’t mind seeing a troll or two around. If it doesn’t get too out of hand it can be interesting.


----------



## ctenidae (Oct 20, 2005)

We can always liven things up by making fun of Hunter and/or snowboarders. Or drummers. I've never met a drummer I didn't like, and didn't consider to be a little nuts.


----------



## SkiDog (Oct 20, 2005)

ctenidae said:
			
		

> We can always liven things up by making fun of Hunter and/or snowboarders. Or drummers. I've never met a drummer I didn't like, and didn't consider to be a little nuts.



Please NO.... 

M


----------



## awf170 (Oct 20, 2005)

highpeaksdrifter said:
			
		

> awf170 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Greg go ask ASC to come back, he was a idiot troll with an attitude

heres all of his posts:
http://forums.alpinezone.com/search.php?search_author=ASC


----------

